
Ask HN: Isn't GBoard basically a key logger? - alistproducer2
Along with any closed source keyboard app, are you paranoid that they are privy to basically any and everything you do on your phone?
======
Spoom
Google uses Federated Learning to ensure your privacy while being able to use
machine learning to e.g. improve suggestions.

1\. Federated learning paper as relates to keyboard [PDF]:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.02903.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.02903.pdf)

2\. Federated learning comic:
[https://federated.withgoogle.com/](https://federated.withgoogle.com/) (I'm
personally not a machine learning expert and I found this pretty informative
while being accessible.)

Disclaimer: I am a Google employee, my opinions are my own and I don't claim
to speak for my employer.

~~~
quietthrow
My understanding is that they plan to do that on google board with the next
version.

------
ktpsns
The question is a bit foolish: "Is [insert softkeyboard application here]
basically a key loger?" \-- well, the softboard _itself_ is the key
_generator_ , if you want. By definition, it has control over all input. By
definition it can do anything it wants with it.

If you don't trust Google, don't use Google software. A LineageOS installation
doesn't come with the GBoard but instead the plain Android softboard which is
the same without the fancy features (i.e. lacking Google search, image search,
etc.).

------
WhiteOwlLion
They've stated GBoard is local only and predictive suggestions are generated
from usage history within the device itself.

[https://www.macworld.com/article/3070767/googles-gboard-
does...](https://www.macworld.com/article/3070767/googles-gboard-doesnt-send-
your-keystrokes-but-it-does-leak-chicken-and-noodles.html)

Obviously GIF suggestion and G searches from GBoard is not private.

------
Nextgrid
Anything that’s from an advertising company should be considered suspicious,
just like you should consider it suspicious when an alcoholic wants to “help”
guard a warehouse or truck full of booze.

------
100011
If you are using a Google product (ie. Android), NSA most definitely already
knows everything you do on it anyways ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

